# Orange juice reduces blood pressure



## GotGarlic (Apr 30, 2013)

From the Tufts Health and Nutrition Letter: http://www.tuftshealthletter.com/ShowArticle.aspx?rowId=939

I think it would work even better with a couple shots of Prosecco.


----------



## jharris (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks GG, 

Something delicious that's good for me. How cool is that?!


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 30, 2013)

Now that's weird !

My Doctor insisted I DON'T drink o.j., because of it's effect on my blood pressure medication.......... He switched me to apple juice...............


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 30, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> From the Tufts Health and Nutrition Letter: Read Article
> 
> I think it would work even better with a couple shots of Prosecco.


 
Yeah .. or tequila and grenadine !

I love OJ .. nice to hear that it really is good for a person.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 30, 2013)

luckytrim said:


> Now that's weird !
> 
> My Doctor insisted I DON'T drink o.j., because of it's effect on my blood pressure medication.......... He switched me to apple juice...............



This article is about OJ having an effect on blood pressure; affecting the action of medication is different.  Depending on your medical situation, and with your doctor's approval, you might try OJ instead of the medication, as a trial.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 30, 2013)

luckytrim said:


> Now that's weird !
> 
> My Doctor insisted I DON'T drink o.j., because of it's effect on my blood pressure medication.......... He switched me to apple juice...............



I can't drink grapefruit juice as it will amplify the effect of my blood pressure medicine.  It will cause an overdose effect.  I suspect the same is true with the orange juice.  I wonder why the doctors don't prescribe grapefruit or oranges instead of Lipitor, or it's family of drugs.  Could it be that the pharmacies would lose money?  Hmmmm.

For me it makes sense as I am diabetic, and the fruit sugar would cause a blood spice of sugar.  But for the rest of you...  Now I'm not saying that you should stop your blood pressure meds, but you might work with your doctor and be able to lower, or maybe eliminate them, with proper monitoring.  I know that if I could, I would rather have a piece of fruit than a pill.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 30, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> From the Tufts Health and Nutrition Letter: Read Article
> 
> I think it would work even better with a couple shots of Prosecco.



When I saw the thread title on the home page my first thought was "Hmm, and a little peach schnapps"!  Either just may be a solution to our barking dogs problems.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 30, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> ... I am diabetic, and the fruit sugar would cause a blood spice of sugar.....



Himself is also diabetic.  When his endocrinologist was trying to get him balanced she told him to eliminate all fruit juices from his diet.  He still ended up going on insulin and that got him all straightened out.  Well, at least his endocrine system.  Otherwise he's still pretty .


----------



## CraigC (May 1, 2013)

It really doesn't matter to me whether it does or doesn't, as I am boycotting Florida Citrus. In their greed, they were able to get, then governer Jeb Bush, to start destroying privately owned citrus trees where I live. This was a "grasping at straw" effort to stop citrus canker, which failed. Another example of business getting favored over individual rights.


----------



## Addie (May 1, 2013)

For me, OJ raises my blood sugar really fast which also raises my BP. There are a whole set of different rules for diabetics. I can eat an orange as it is absorbed more slowly than the juice alone. The same with any fruit. Most fruits are very high in sugar. Remove the juice and the sugar goes straight along with it. I would love to drink OJ. Just not a good idea in my case. And I control my diabetes with diet alone.


----------



## taxlady (May 1, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> This article is about OJ having an effect on blood pressure; affecting the action of medication is different.  Depending on your medical situation, and with your doctor's approval, you might try OJ instead of the medication, as a trial.


+1


Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I can't drink grapefruit juice as it will amplify the effect of my blood pressure medicine.  It will cause an overdose effect.  I suspect the same is true with the orange juice.  I wonder why the doctors don't prescribe grapefruit or oranges instead of Lipitor, or it's family of drugs.  Could it be that the pharmacies would lose money?  Hmmmm....


I have wondered exactly that, myself.

I wonder how much OJ they gave people in that trial. I wonder how well a whole orange would work.

BTW, I don't take any BP meds. My BP is fine as long as I don't go crazy with salt.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 1, 2013)

The article I linked to has information about the study.



> Christine Morand, PhD, of of the Human Nutrition Unit-INRA Clermont- Ferrand, and colleagues performed a crossover study on 24 overweight but otherwise healthy men, ages 51 to 63. Daily during three successive four-week periods, the men drank 17 ounces of orange juice (which contains about 300 milligrams of hesperidin), a control drink with 300 milligrams of hesperidin capsules, and finally a control drink with placebo capsules. Each of the drinks added about 200 daily calories.
> 
> At the end of both the OJ and hesperidin test periods, diastolic blood pressure was significantly lower than after the placebo testing. Diastolic blood pressure—the second number in a blood-pressure reading, after the slash—measures the pressure in your blood vessels between heartbeats, when your heart is resting. For men in their 50s or 60s with blood pressure of 150/90 mm Hg, researchers pointed out, a decrease of just three or four points in diastolic pressure could translate into a 20% reduction in the incidence of coronary artery disease.
> 
> Morand and colleagues also tested a variety of measures of blood-vessel activity, including the ability of blood vessels to dilate. Both orange juice and hesperidin showed positive effects compared to placebo.



This is, of course, for a general audience. Everyone must take into consideration their own health situation and needs.


----------



## taxlady (May 1, 2013)

Thanks GG. I wonder where my brain was when I read the article. That's a lot of orange juice to be drinking in one day.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 1, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Thanks GG. I wonder where my brain was when I read the article. That's a lot of orange juice to be drinking in one day.



If not for the sugar content, that wouldn't be a bad thing.  It's just over two 8 oz. glasses a day.  I could see that, one in the morning, and one in the evening.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (May 1, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> If not for the sugar content, that wouldn't be a bad thing.  It's just over two 8 oz. glasses a day.  I could see that, one in the morning, and one in the evening.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


But sugar content *is* the problem, especially minus the fibre.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 1, 2013)

taxlady said:


> But sugar content *is* the problem, especially minus the fibre.



Too true.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 1, 2013)

Orange juice is high sugar - bad for me, no fiber - bad for me...will even make the medication that makes my heart go "tick - tock", correctly, fail.  So, one of the things I love the most in the world, I can no longer have.


----------



## salt and pepper (May 1, 2013)

luckytrim said:


> Now that's weird !
> 
> My Doctor insisted I DON'T drink o.j., because of it's effect on my blood pressure medication.......... He switched me to apple juice...............


 

     Are you sure your not thinking of Grapefruit Juice? I take BP meds and it says on the pill bottle do not take with grapefruit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 1, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


> Are you sure your not thinking of Grapefruit Juice? I take BP meds and it says on the pill bottle do not take with grapefruit.



It's the same chemical in citrus that causes problems, just more concentrated in grapefruit.  Most BP and Heart medications are effected in differing levels.  Your doc will tell you for sure if OJ is not allowed.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 1, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's the same chemical in citrus that causes problems, just more concentrated in grapefruit.  Most BP and Heart medications are effected in differing levels.  Your doc will tell you for sure if OJ is not allowed.



Ok, PF, so does citrus increase the blood pressure med effect, or does it inactivate it?  I have not been happy with any of the BP meds we've tried, my BP is still way too high.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 1, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Ok, PF, so does citrus increase the blood pressure med effect, or does it inactivate it?  I have not been happy with any of the BP meds we've tried, my BP is still way too high.



Depends on the medication and what you take it for.  Some medications are not just for BP some regulate heart rate also.  Shrek takes some of the same meds as I do but for different reasons and at different doses.  If you want me to analyze your meds, I'd be happy to, but in PM or e-mail.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 1, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Depends on the medication and what you take it for.  Some medications are not just for BP some regulate heart rate also.  Shrek takes some of the same meds as I do but for different reasons and at different doses.  If you want me to analyze your meds, I'd be happy to, but in PM or e-mail.



Thanks, PF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 1, 2013)

You bet!


----------



## taxlady (May 2, 2013)

Stirling takes BP meds, but I don't *think* he isn't supposed to drink OJ. I better talk to the pharmacist just to be sure.


----------



## Addie (May 2, 2013)

This study was performed with male patients only. They already know that womens' heart related health problems are different than mens'. And they know it has to do somewhat with the estrogen and testosterone levels. We know that both sexes have some of both in their systems. That's why women grow beards and men develop breasts in old age. The balance of hormones change. 

I do buy orange juice with extra pulp. I know I can eat an orange as it will be absorbed slower than just juice. So with the extra pulp, it will act somewhat like a whole orange does. Sometimes I get a container that has so much pulp, you can almost spoon it out of your glass.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 2, 2013)

Addie said:


> ...I do buy orange juice with extra pulp. I know I can eat an orange as it will be absorbed slower than just juice. So with the extra pulp, it will act somewhat like a whole orange does. *Sometimes I get a container that has so much pulp, you can almost spoon it out of your glass. *



Oh those are my favorite OJ bottles!  Whenever I see the "no pulp" ones in the store I think "why bother?".  JMO.


----------



## Addie (May 2, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh those are my favorite OJ bottles! Whenever I see the "no pulp" ones in the store I think "why bother?". JMO.


 
I get Florida's Natural. You can buy just OJ, with pulp, and Most Pulp! Guess which one I buy. I simply don't understand the no pulp. You will eat an orange with all the pulp in it, why not the juice?


----------



## taxlady (May 2, 2013)

Addie said:


> I get Florida's Natural. You can buy just OJ, with pulp, and Most Pulp! Guess which one I buy. I simply don't understand the no pulp. You will eat an orange with all the pulp in it, why not the juice?


I prefer OJ with pulp. To me OJ with no pulp is like white bread or white rice.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 2, 2013)

I prefer to chew my OJ too.


----------



## Kylie1969 (May 10, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I prefer to chew my OJ too.



+1....


----------



## DebLynn (May 28, 2013)

Yes, pulp rocks!


----------

